# The Midwest Slot Car Swap NOV 20,011



## ajd350

*The Midwest Slot Car Swap NOV 20,2011*

Make your plans now for the big show. This is the start of our 22nd year! All scales are represented and welcome. 100 tables of nothing but slot cars and related items in the spacious Lincoln Center 2450 Lincoln St. in Highland Indiana. Conveniently located just 1 1/2 miles south of the the I-94/US-41 junction. Open to the public 10:00 AM-3:00 PM $6 admission for adults, 16 and under free. For more info contact [email protected] or call 708-946-3571 or use the link to open and print the flyer. Who's going?

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii59/ajd350/1111swap001-1.jpg


----------



## honda27

*show*

OK here we go a new post well race fans its only 152 days til the show hope to see every 1 there. even a few dealers that have missed the last few shows hope to see them back to. its coming fast see u all there zoom we go sry al i had to start the count down.:tongue:


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello race fans its only 137 more days til show r u ready i an and away we go zoom


----------



## timmytorr

I will be there, that was the first show I have been to and it was great.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

well race fans its now only 130 days away til the big one hope to see every 1 there zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

Ok guys its now only 116 days away til the biggest slotcar show in the usa 100 plus tables ill be there so will many other hobby talkers please stop by and say hello zoom we go


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> Ok guys its now only 116 days away til the biggest slotcar show in the usa 100 plus tables ill be there so will many other hobby talkers please stop by and say hello zoom we go


DROOL'n-2-Go...
"IF" me health holds up :thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## ajd350

Hope to see you there Bubba! We expect another good show.


----------



## partspig

Hey AL!! Put me down for two tables!! Please!! I'll be there with a couple tables full of PARTS!!  :thumbsup: pig


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey al ill take 2 tables 2 ty have a nice day :tongue:


----------



## plymouth71

Man I just wish I could attend one big show...


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello its now only 112 days to go its coming fast zoom we go:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello race fans its now only 96 days to go til show its coming fast hope to see u all here even vendors that have not been here in years hope to see u back to zoom we go.


----------



## ajd350

Flyers are in the mail!


----------



## ajd350

Flyers are out and tables are starting to fill. Get yours now. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well race fans its now only 72 days til the show get your tables now there going fast and get your hotel to rooms r sell out to zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

WELL GUYS ITS ONLY 56 DAYS TIL THE BIG SLOT CAR SHOW HERE IN HIGHLAND IN ON SUNDAY NOV 20 TH 2011 ITS COMING FAST PLEASE CALL AND GET YOUR TABLES NOW ZOOM WE GO SEE YOU THERE.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys its now only 54 days til the big one hope to see every 1 here ty zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well race fans its only 50 day til the big one hope 2 see all u slotheads there. I will honda27/mittens29 will have 2 tables of goodies. We well have some great deals going on so please stop by and check out the goodies ty zoom we go


----------



## ajd350

Settle down, Darrell. You'll burn yourself out.


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 48 days away woo hoo


----------



## A/FX Nut

Just another day closer to Monday, November 21st, 2011. LOL!


----------



## ajd350

At that point Darrell will start the countdown to the spring show


----------



## alpink

47 days


----------



## ajd350

Thanks, Al
Darrell needs a break.


----------



## A/FX Nut

46 days until the show. :thumbsup: And his break continues.


----------



## honda27

*show*

no break u suckers its only 45 1/2 days til show hehe zoom we go


----------



## A/FX Nut

Your break continues Honda. 44 days until the show. HA HA HAAAAA!


----------



## alpink

42 days


----------



## A/FX Nut

40 days. Keep napping Honda, myself and Al have you covered.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok race fans its now only 36 days to the show r u all ready i am cant wate zoom we go


----------



## A/FX Nut

Go back to napping Honda, 35 days to go.


----------



## ajd350

I went and checked out the show site today. The fieldhouse has all new flourescent lighting that is much improved from the previous setup. There has been a major remodeling going on that has changed just about everything outside of the area we use. This will not affect the show area at all. If you need a table or three, don't put it off much longer or you may miss out. Be there! Al


----------



## honda27

*show place*

was by there today lots of parking were good to go woo hoo


----------



## A/FX Nut

You forgot something Darrell. 34 days to go!


----------



## honda27

*show*

sry randy/afxnut u to slow only 33 days to go its coming fast im ready zoom we go


----------



## A/FX Nut

And I'm back in the lead with 31 days ago. Bye, bye Honda.


----------



## honda27

*show*

sry nut its only 30 1/2 days here we go


----------



## A/FX Nut

29 days.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 30 days til the big one zoom we go


----------



## Bubba 123

honda27 said:


> ok guys its only 30 days til the big one zoom we go


T-Minus & counting!!!!
Bubba 123


----------



## ajd350

If anyone is interested in bringing a running track to the show contact me. Al


----------



## A/FX Nut

Isn't someone bringing one Al?

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

I'm not aware of one at this time. We have plenty of room. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well race fans its now only 23 days away for the big one im ready hope all u guys r ready to oh sry afxnut u feel asleep. You r behind on post so sad i beat u lol


----------



## alpink

22 days until ....


----------



## ajd350

......Alpink walks though the door at the show?


----------



## alpink

Al, not likely unless someone pays my travel expenses from Phi Pa. it is just not on my agenda that weekend. sorry. LOL. al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Al, not likely unless someone pays my travel expenses from Phi Pa. it is just not on my agenda that weekend. sorry. LOL. al


Yea wish I can make it there at least once in my lifetime. Tom and Bob always make the run there. I could probably get a ride too. Maybe next time.

Have a great time guys. 

Oh and btw, if anyone see's any cool Buick Slot cars, please send them my way


----------



## ajd350

You guys are always welcome. Maybe somewhere down the road. Al


----------



## A/FX Nut

21 days, or 3 weeks away. Wake up Honda.


----------



## honda27

*show*

i am up nut only 20 days to show so ha ha


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Wake up Honda!*

19 days to go.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its only 18 days 2 go see u all there zoom we go


----------



## A/FX Nut

T-Minus 17 days to ZOOM WE GO.


----------



## A/FX Nut

15 days and counting Honda.


----------



## A/FX Nut

14 days, or 2 weeks to go.


----------



## honda27

*show*

t minus 12 days to go zoom we go:tongue:


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello race fans its now only 11 days til the big one where u at nut u sleeping again u to slow call u slownut lol:tongue:


----------



## A/FX Nut

I had to take a break Honda, :dude: my back is killing me. :drunk: Got tired of carrying you. Bout time you quit slacking anyway. LOL!

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

9 more days there folks. And you Darrell "Captain Slowpoke" Swisher.


----------



## honda27

*show*

t minus 8 days 18 hrs and 25 mins lol nut


----------



## ajd350

I would encourage Hobbytalk members to display their screen name at the show. There will be blank name tags available at the general admission table for you. I'll be wearing mine. Al DeYoung


----------



## A/FX Nut

7 Days or 1 week to go. 

Will do Al. I like to put names to faces.

Randy.


----------



## fastlap

Al, is it too late to buy a table space. If not, when is the latest I can get one? It will be a last minute decision. Gary


----------



## ajd350

There are a few left as I type this. Usually there are a couple left on the day of the show. I just can't guarantee that. If you let me know as soon as you find out, I will do my best for you. Al


----------



## honda27

*show ht name tags*

i will have mine on 2 so honda27


----------



## A/FX Nut

6 days and waiting.


----------



## honda27

*show*

t minus 5 days 9 hrs to go to show set up


----------



## fastlap

Sorry guys, wont make it this year for the first time in, I dont know how long. Lost one of my best friends yesterday, when my dad passed.


----------



## ajd350

Very sorry for you and your family for your loss.


----------



## A/FX Nut

fastlap said:


> Sorry guys, wont make it this year for the first time in, I dont know how long. Lost one of my best friends yesterday, when my dad passed.


I'm sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Rolls

So sorry for your loss, Gary. -Rolls


----------



## Tycoarm

fastlap said:


> Sorry guys, wont make it this year for the first time in, I dont know how long. Lost one of my best friends yesterday, when my dad passed.


Sorry for your loss, my thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Tycoarm

A couple of questions to ask.

1. Any idea on how many 1/32 vendors will be there.

2. It seems that the show always falls on the Sunday before Thanksgiving. I would think moving the date back can make for a better turnout since some may find it hard to attend the weekend before the holiday.

Maybe the first or second week in November would be better if the building is available of course. December is just nuts so I don't think that would work for most of us.

Just a thought.

Thanks,
tycoarm/tycosaur


----------



## slotcarman12078

My sincerest condolences Gar.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Tycoarm said:


> A couple of questions to ask.
> 
> 1. Any idea on how many 1/32 vendors will be there.
> 
> 2. It seems that the show always falls on the Sunday before Thanksgiving. I would think moving the date back can make for a better turnout since some may find it hard to attend the weekend before the holiday.
> 
> Maybe the first or second week in November would be better if the building is available of course. December is just nuts so I don't think that would work for most of us.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Thanks,
> tycoarm/tycosaur


There should be some 1/32 vendors there. Depends on what you're looking for. MotorCityToyz will have new Carrera cars. I'm thinking there will be some more. Should be some vintage stuff there also. 

At one time there was a couple of guys from Europe there. I haven't seen them in the last several years though.

I'm an H.O. guy. So I'm mainly looking for those cars but I've noticed the larger scale stuff.

Less than 5 days to go.

Randy.


----------



## partspig

MARTY!!!! Marty will have some, if he is going to be there. pig


----------



## bearsox

*Sorry for your loss Gary . Your family is in our prayers.

Bear 
*


----------



## fastlap

Guys, thank so much for the thoughts and prayers. Just last week Dad asked me how my little cars were doing and what my latest projects were. I showed him on-line pics of the Indy cars I was doing and he chuckled....saying; "amazing". Besides many others, that particular exchange will be one of my best memories. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ajd350

Tyco, When we signed on for this venue, we tried to get the second Sunday. It has already been spoken for, but each time I will continue to ask for it.

The weather looks friendly for this Sunday. Low chance of rain and 44 degrees. See you all there!


Al DeYoung


----------



## brownie374

*Packing for the show*

Just got done packing for the show,about 150 cars,50 bodies and 150 nos tjet chassis all priced to sell!Tyco cars aw/Jl jets and xtractions.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bumping it back a week would solve the scheduling conflict of having the show on the same day as Parsippany, NJ. Someone's got to give a little. Bob and Tom are good, but not good enough do two shows at the same time. Hope you guys have a great turnout!! 

P.S. Just watch out!! Darrell says he's eating nothing but belly bombs and butter beans until the day of the show!! :freak:


----------



## A/FX Nut

That's not suprising. I'll light a match, throw it at him, and be done with him.

2 days to go.

Randy.


----------



## Tycoarm

I have been in a rut lately, I need this show to get me outta it. I've been racing the 1/32 stuff with some of the Bensonville Bombers lately. I just bought a Pyamid power supply and a couple of H&R chassis to have a go at a scratch built 1/24 car. 
Chances are I'll pick up an HO car or two since I plan on setting up a small layout again next spring. HO will always be in my blood.

See ya'z @ the show.


----------



## partspig

A/FX Nut said:


> That's not suprising. I'll light a match, throw it at him, and be done with him.
> 
> 2 days to go.
> 
> Randy.


Careful Randy!!! Be sure ya stand back 500 feet when ya do that, or ya might end up hairless! :drunk: :drunk: :freak: pig


----------



## honda27

*show*

and your point is its only 33 1/2 hrs to set up so nut lol


----------



## A/FX Nut

partspig said:


> Careful Randy!!! Be sure ya stand back 500 feet when ya do that, or ya might end up hairless! :drunk: :drunk: :freak: pig


I just got a haircut, the wife hates it. As long as it makes Honda hairless anyway. He could use a good haircut. 

26 hours and 10 minutes to go until dealer set up.


----------



## ajd350

See some of you tonight at the hotel!


----------



## alpink

condolences fastlap


----------



## ajd350

We will have sticky badges at the admission table for Hobbytalkers to put their screen names on. I will be wearing mine. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys ITS SHOW TIME ITS HERE ITS HERE t - minus 15 hrs and 15 mins til dealer set up woo hoo and 17 hrs and 15 mins til doors open 4 the public. zoom we go see u there HONDA27:tongue::wave:


----------



## ajd350

At T-minus zero , 8AM, Darrell's head will explode. Stand back.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its show time folks t - minus 8 hrs and 17 mins til dealer set up


----------



## honda27

*show*

WELL RACE FANS ITS SHOW TIME ITS HERE TODAY I JUST A FEW SHORT HRS T MINUS 4 HRS AND 33 MINS R U ALL READY I AM SEE U THERE ZOOM WE GO
:wave::tongue:


----------



## alpink

ZOOM WE GO would be easier to read with some punctuation run on sentences with no punctuation can be interpreted in many different ways taking time to add a dot(period) or comma can make a huge difference I didn't use any punctuation in this post to point out the need for using it I know it seems old fashioned to use simple tools that were taught in primary school in the dark ages but it would seem that communicating and getting ones point across is the desired effect posts that don't use punctuation cause me to misinterpret the meaning I get frustrated and start ignoring posts from those individuals


----------



## 41-willys

Thanks for the morning giggles, Al!:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

ajd350 said:


> See some of you tonight at the hotel!


on a business FYI...
u might consider the sunday AFTER thanksgiving weekend (1st sun. Dec..)
due to it being; on a 2week payday, 1st. of month income is in,...
and Xmas-Clubs have just been cashed-in (usualy on wed. b4 thanksgiving..)

3 reasons 4 thought (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

:wave:


----------



## partspig

:wave: AL,, .... (post #96) ROTFLMAO!!!  :thumbsup: pig


----------



## crosley

*Nice Al P*

No disrespect to my friend Darrell but you hit the nail on the head,now is that 118 days til the next show, Zoom we Go!!!!!!!!!!
Bart (crosley)


----------



## crosley

*KC Jet*

Did I just buy a KC Jet for $50.00 from a vendor at the Big One!! we will see next Race Night at Park Lane
Crosley


----------



## ajd350

Al, just be glad you only have to try to understand him on here. It's even harder in person when he's all wound up.....LOL. I've seen his keyboard. There are no punctuation or shift keys. I think it's from Fisher Price.

A big thanks to all the show vendors and visitors. And Darrell
It was another successful show. We had a nice mix of veterans and newbies. 
On to the spring show. ZOOM!


----------



## alpink

lol Al. I hope honda has a good sense of humor too!


----------



## ajd350

We trade tweaks back and forth all the time. He knows I'm just messing with him. Right, Darrell? Uh oh, I may pay for that remark at the next race.......


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey pink i do man. it does make me laugh and carry on. and yes al de u might getted neffed at next race next sunday never know lol. this better pink. it was a good show. what was the head count in the door. zoom we go to spring show 118 days.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well I arrived at the show 30 minutes after the doors opened and stayed 40 minutes after the doors closed. Thank you to Bad L, Crosley, Motor City Toyz, and all the others that I did business with.

It was nice to talk to Jeff, Bill (41' Willy's), Crosley, and Goodwrench 88. Last but not least Darrell. Make sure you get that haircut like me. Ask for a #1 at Great Clips. 

I was disappointed that the Olree's from Willoughby, Ohio were not here. I needed some bumpers and glass.

I did get a Model Motoring Judge in the package for $10.00. 

It was a good show and I had loads of fun. I don't know if I'll make the spring show yet. Depends on how certain events unfold in the coming months. Time will tell.

Randy.


----------

